# Boiler verus forced air



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Chart shows that hydronic heating is more eff than forced air

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> Chart shows that hydronic heating is more eff than forced air
> 
> Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


Thank you... thank you. Thank you!


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Just in case you had to prove to some one that hydronics is more eff than forced air

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

It's cheaper when it comes time to add AC though.. That's a biggie for a lot of HO and builders.. cheap ones any way..


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

vinpadalino said:


> It's cheaper when it comes time to add AC though.. That's a biggie for a lot of HO and builders.. cheap ones any way..


 Yeap, the accounting always win over the comfort of hdyronic heating systems.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Cheap *******s..


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Hydronics. Yes now we are talking ! Overall install and start up costly but best satisfaction and results priceless !


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

pilot light said:


> Hydronics. Yes now we are talking ! Overall install and start up costly but best satisfaction and results priceless !


He's back, I cannot believe it, he is back. 

Found that tesla plate yet?

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

krafa said:


> Hei,
> The last thing you would expect is for your furnace, boiler system or gas line to fail during the season you need it most in Pittsburgh. Make sure you are prepared. Frew Plumbing, Furnace and Boiler services can offer the peace of mind that your boiler, furnace or gas line are ready when you need it. You can visit blah blah blah for more info.


Huh? Who are you selling to who on this site?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

krafa said:


> Hei,
> The last thing you would expect is for your furnace, boiler system or gas line to fail during the season you need it most in Pittsburgh. Make sure you are prepared. Frew Plumbing, Furnace and Boiler services can offer the peace of mind that your boiler, furnace or gas line are ready when you need it. You can visit blah blah blah for more info.


Nice try buddy

We know what you are all about
We don't like spam


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> Nice try buddy
> 
> We know what you are all about
> We don't like spam


WTF, I like spam! I love spam. It's the best food ever created other than Tang. Matter of fact spam is so wonderful Monty Python even did a skit on it. " Just my .02:whistling2:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

mccmech said:


> WTF, I like spam! I love spam. It's the best food ever created other than Tang. Matter of fact spam is so wonderful Monty Python even did a skit on it. " Just my .02:whistling2:


Okay... Okay

some of us do like spam


----------

